# Holy S***!! How Much!?



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just bought a Zafira to use as a family bus and so fancied getting myself something to blast around in , you know, the usual man car 

So, off I trot to PH to play 'what car can I buy game'.
Come with a good looking 2001 Impreza WRX... spot on :thumb:

Then off to Tesco for a trial run on insurance...










:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I nearly fell off my chair!

Who in their right mind can quote that kind of price and expect people to go with it!

Anyone recommend somewhere I can get a sensible quote?
I'm 25 with 7yrs NCB, no claims/convictions etc car would be garaged.


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Joke ain't it. Did online quote for my Escort Cossie and it came in at 20k.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Try Admiral multi-car mate, you'll get a good discount if you insure the two cars with them.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Try Admiral multi-car mate, you'll get a good discount if you insure the two cars with them.


This is what we have  sadly its a killer on his Saab Aero... for the A4 & the Saab Aero for the two of us its nearly 140 a month (darent look at bottom line for the full year and thankfully im rubbish at maths!) and this is with my 10+ NCB :doublesho

But it really is a joke just now


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You could try a decent broker. I used HIC for my manta and got a far cheaper quote than anywhere else.
(230 quid versus quotes ranging from 400 quid up to 11200!)


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're looking at a scooby doo fella.....try either A-Plan or Keith Michaels - both are used by the impreza clubs I'm in and 9/10 come out tops against anyone else - they also tailor for mods etc - so if the modding bug bites you you'll be able to sort with insurance without fear of them saying no not going to insure you anymore...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Try chisknott, they're usually reasonable for performance stuff.
Jen it's £1680


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Try chisknott, they're usually reasonable for performance stuff.
> Jen it's £1680


thanks for that *runs off to find a shotgun*  I signed the bit of paper and sent it back and couldnt make myself look at the quote to remind myself how much, so i just see the amounts coming out. To be fair i suppose thats not bad for 2 cars!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks guys,

to be fair I am used to paying over stupid sums for insurance as I've always had my own policy, so when I was 17/18 I was paying £1800 on a clio 1.6:doublesho
But, thats the car i wanted, so thats the price i paid.

Unfortunately, family dictates that I now have to be a little more careful with how much I spend on cars and insurance etc

I'll try a few specialists if I do go down the Scooby route


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

bjarvis2785 said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> to be fair I am used to paying over stupid sums for insurance as I've always had my own policy, so when I was 17/18 I was paying £1800 on a clio 1.6:doublesho
> But, thats the car i wanted, so thats the price i paid.
> ...


I found Sainsburys car insurance were pretty spot on for sporty cars. My A5 was approx £300 and my TT was approx £360 always worth a shot (sadly they dont do multi car policies thou)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Crazy quotes! :doublesho

I was looking for a Subaru Legacy a while ago and insurance was around £600. Since these increases I'm now getting quoted £1200 and I thought they were taking the **** with that. Again done on comparison sites.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

your 1st mistake is using these comparison websites.

Total crap. Ring round places and speak to brokers you will get far better prices.

These people worked for me and undercut everyone else by £200 at the time.

http://www.lwib.co.uk/

good luck.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

would not trust comparison sites with a barge pole


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> your 1st mistake is using these comparison websites.
> 
> Total crap. Ring round places and speak to brokers you will get far better prices.
> 
> ...


I never actually buy through the comparison sites... just normally use them as a guide to what i shouldn't be paying more than.
It's when you try putting in something ever so slightly different (like a Scooby) they go mad and spew out crazy quotes like that!

Cheers for the link, will give them a try... i've also got a name or two from the scooby forums


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Back in 2004 a comparison site gave me quote for 1700 for a 1.8 cavalier, and 800 for a nissan skyline gtr34


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I always found elephant pretty good


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow that's alot, I was paying £2800 ish when i was 18 for my 97 WRX, at 22 now with 3 points, and 3 years ncb I was getting prices between 2-3k for a V3 WRX STI Type R.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've used A plan on the skyline and declared all mods including ecu,brakes,suspension,bigger turbo and told them it was producing 400bhp at the wheels and it only increased the insurance by £100 but then I am forty now


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i can't believe how much insurance costs can differ.

Here's some examples of what i mean.

we all live within 1 mile radius of each other.

Bro-in-law 1 - Age 35
55 plate Range Rover Sport, parked on road
£350

Bro-in-law 2 - Age 28
93 plate Nissan Fairlady Z Import, parked on road
£480

Me - Age 25
97 plate MGF, Parked on drive
£850

crazy how they can work out some of these figures


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The guy I bought my WR1 off of was the same age as me (23) and was happily paying just over £4k a year on insurance, I think he did something like 1,000 miles in it in the year or so he owned it which just makes it worse!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Give places like adrian flux / footman james etc a call, you *may* be able to get it on something like a classic policy.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Is it the postcode that makes a big difference or something coz i cant see what else could be so different


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

500tie said:


> Is it the postcode that makes a big difference or something coz i cant see what else could be so different


Postcode does make a difference yeah, big difference! As well as age, points and previous claims.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Have you tried adrian flux?


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

be carefull with Knott. they have a Very mixed reputation, and have earnt themselves a "not the best" name with volvo owners, esp those who "dare" to modify the car (and youd be shocked at what they class as a "MOD"...very shocked)

Peter james *via the phone * would be my recomendation as a try em.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

andy-d said:


> be carefull with Knott. they have a Very mixed reputation, and have earnt themselves a "not the best" name with volvo owners, esp those who "dare" to modify the car (and youd be shocked at what they class as a "MOD"...very shocked)
> 
> Peter james *via the phone * would be my recomendation as a try em.


I tried Chris Knott and was not impressed at all... they dont have a great rep in the dub world either!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the car club for my car gets a discount through chris knott but im not old enough to take advantage.. and they don't cover certain postcodes...

current car with royal sun alliance due to the fact they were the cheapest on the comparison site..


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Chris Knott won't insurance cars with remaps either!


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Chris Knott won't insurance cars with remaps either!


thats partly why i popped the "be aware/take care" up.
i have to mind what i say, my ins is with them this year, but will not be renewed with them. 100% certain of that ,even if they are cheapest next year.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Always used confused myself, although went through a bmw forum & A-Plan for the wife's X3. Excellent service over the phone and very helpful, they even softened the blow of the quote pretty well lol

Just tried to insure a 2001 WRX through confused. I'm 30, 3yrs ncb, no claims or convictions and they couldn't provide a quote. First time that's ever happened! Even for an 11plt Abarth Punto Evo there only quoting £450, must be something about them scoobys.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

richard33dees said:


> Always used confused myself, although went through a bmw forum & A-Plan for the wife's X3. Excellent service over the phone and very helpful, they even softened the blow of the quote pretty well lol
> 
> Just tried to insure a 2001 WRX through confused. I'm 30, 3yrs ncb, no claims or convictions and they couldn't provide a quote. First time that's ever happened! Even for an 11plt Abarth Punto Evo there only quoting £450, must be something about them scoobys.


thats likely because most of the wrx models of that year have been modified via visual or performance mod's and these comparison sites don't really cover the mods too well so phoning is usully better..

can't remember the last time i saw a completely stock wrx in that shape...
most of them have had atleast a remap.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

richard33dees said:


> Always used confused myself, although went through a bmw forum & A-Plan for the wife's X3. Excellent service over the phone and very helpful, they even softened the blow of the quote pretty well lol
> 
> Just tried to insure a 2001 WRX through confused. I'm 30, 3yrs ncb, no claims or convictions and they couldn't provide a quote. First time that's ever happened! Even for an 11plt Abarth Punto Evo there only quoting £450, must be something about them scoobys.


There's alot of thing that go agaisnt them, The amount of accidents people have in them, and the fact they was always on the top of the hot list for thiefs was the biggest one. Alot of specialist insurers used to require that they was cat 1 alarmed and trackerd.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Try Sky Insurance mate who are on here, they insure my moddified Vectra C fully comp with nice little extras for around £430 for the year. I have been with these guys for the last 2 years and cant see any reason to go else where in the future as they also understand that I dont work because of illness and not high risk unemployed like many other top names say I am


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Our criteria for an Impreza:

25 or over
3 years NCB
1 years ownership of Impreza or similar performance vehicle
Vehicle kept off the public road when parked at the home address

Tel: 0208 3645500

Thanks


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

skyinsurance said:


> Our criteria for an Impreza:
> 
> 25 or over
> 3 years NCB
> ...


Thanks for that info - it's good to know stuff like that.
I fit all of those apart from the previous ownership of performance car 

Thanks for the input on this thread guys, I think car insurance is just something we're never going to understand.

Think my original idea of a Clio 172 may be looking more likely now lol


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> can't remember the last time i saw a completely stock wrx in that shape....


Plenty on autotrader unmolested, I pulled a reg from there. Got quote back today from confused, £863 for a 3k scoob. Tested a 93 Ferrari 348 worth 22k, £776 :lol:

Never had a problem with comparison sites, normally a quick call afterwards can save a few more quid.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

richard33dees said:


> Tested a 93 Ferrari 348 worth 22k, £776 :lol:


You buying one then!! :lol: The running costs will more than make up for the low insurance though :doublesho


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> You buying one then!! :lol: The running costs will more than make up for the low insurance though :doublesho


haha if only, one day maybe


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well tonight i did a insurance quote saying Mr T doesnt have a car just now and the insurance was up for renewal so The Little Green Monster gave me the best quote of £527 full comp, no claims protected with all cover including legal etc for the two of us so that wasnt that bad  and i should get a Meercat <3 teeheehee


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

this was just for a standard golf tdi...










cheapest was still over £2500 :doublesho


----------

